# AMD erneuert CPU-Roadmap



## KILLTHIS (27. April 2010)

Laut VR-Zone gibt es einen überarbeiteten CPU-Plan seitens AMD.

Dem zufolge wird der X6 1090T, wie erwartet, das neue Flaggschiff, als direkter Gegner der i7 800er-Serie, während der 1055T als (preislicher Feind) gegen den i5 750 ins Feld tritt. Darüber hinaus folgt der 1035T als Sechskerner für unter 200 Dollar (!). Die Lücke zwischen 1055T und 1090T wird der 1075T mit 3.0 GHz (Turbo: 3.5 GHz) im dritten Quartal 2010 füllen.

Im Dritten Quartal wird dann ebenso die Phenom II X4 900T-Serie folgen.
Gegenwärtig lässt dabei der 960T mit 3.0 GHz (Turbo: 3.5 GHz) als Thuban mit zwei deaktivierten Kernen folgen. Die X4 900-Serie mit nativen Quadcore wird parallel dazu weiterlaufen.

Doch nicht nur Neues erwartet uns im dritten Quartal; Die Phenom II X4 800er-Serie und die Phenom II X3 700er-Serie werden am Ende des Quartals endgültig auslaufen. Nachfolger sind noch nicht bekannt.

(Meine Subjektive Erwartung liegt auf Thuban-CPU's mit deaktivierten Kernen, zumindest wäre es bei einem X3 denkbar)

Die Phenom II X2 500er-Serie bekommt den Phenom II x2 560 mit 3.3 GHz spendiert, ebenfalls im dritten Quartal 2010. Preislich für unter 100 Dollar (!) angesetzt, besteht die Möglichkeit, eventuell alle Kerne freizuschalten.

Die Athlon II X4 600er-Serie bekommen im dritten Quartal einen Refresh.
Der Athlon II X4 645 mit 3.1 GHz wird auf den Markt gebracht, um den 640 zu ersetzen.

Im vierten Quartal 2010 folgt der Athlon II X4 640 mit 3.2 GHz, daher besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der 630 und der 635 im dritten, respektive vierten Quartal 2010 ihr Ende finden.

Ebenso ergeht es der Athlon II X3- und X2-Serie, welche jeweils um 100 MHz gesteigert werden; der X3 450 (3.2 GHz) und der X2 265 (3.3 Ghz) werden vermutlich im dritten Quartal auf den Markt gebracht, während im vierten der X3 455 (3.3 GHz) und der X2 270 (3.4 GHz) folgen.
Wie bei der Athlon II X4-Serie werden die anfänglichen CPU's vorraussichtlich bei jedem Refresh vom Markt genommen.

Zu Guter Letzt folgt der Sempron 145 mit 2.8 GHz, welcher im vierten Quartal 2010 vom Semprom 150 mit 2.9 GHz ersetzt wird.

Ausser diesen Refreshs stehen neben dem Release der Thuban und Zosma Serien keine großartigen Neuerungen an, bis anfang 2011 die Llano APU auf den Markt kommt. Vom Bulldozer sei so viel gesagt, dass er in Form der Zambezi-CPU mit 8 Kernen vorraussichtlich 2011 das erste Mal das Licht der Welt erblicken wird.

Quelle:

AMD Desktop CPU Schedule Update by VR-Zone.com | COMPUTEX 2010

Edit:

Hardwareluxx berichtet ebenfalls darüber. Dort ist auch noch eine übersichtliche Liste zu finden.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...alisierte-roadmap-fuer-amds-desktop-cpus.html

So, ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu verwirrend (ich habe in erster Linie nur übersetzt).


----------



## killuah (27. April 2010)

Bin etwas enttäuscht, hätte gehofft das noch etwas rauskommt, dass mit dem i7 wirklich gleichauf liegt. So wirds wohl wieder ein Intel, werde wohl ende des Jahres zu einem 6 Kerner greifen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Es war nie was angekündigt, nur der Bulldozer für nächstes Jahr. Der wird allerdings den i7 mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,99% in Grund und Boden stampfen. Eventuell auch den Sandy Bridge.
Aber lassen wir das, keiner weiß was sein wird, außer dass der Bulldozer besser wird als der i7.

Fakt ist aber dass es sehr unklug ist sich Ende des Jahres einen Gulftown zu kaufen, wo bald die neuen Prozessoren rauskommen. Es ist ohnehin unklug sich so einen zu kaufen, weil kein Mensch die Leistung brauch, schon gar nicht ein User der auf spielen aus ist. Da ist ein Phenom II X6 eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Der Gulftown ist für die Leistung einfach zu teuer.

Die Roadmap überrascht mich btw. kein bisschen.

Es fehlt noch der 955 @ 95 Watt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Der Intel 6 Kerner ist auch kein Angriffsziel, weil er einfach zu teuer ist und damit sowieso nur wenige User anspricht.


----------



## killuah (27. April 2010)

Ich werd eh erst gegen Ende des Jahres schauen, was und wann ich kaufe. Da ich aber auch gerne mal Programme benutze, die gut mit mehr Cores skalieren, ist ein Intel da einfach die bessere wahl (momentan). Würde persönlich auch lieber einen AMD nehmen, da mir Intels Sockelpolitik auf die Nüsse geht - aber ich ging davon aus, dass es bis dahin günstigere Six Cores von Intel gibt, denn 900€ würd ich natürlich nicht ausgeben. 

Aber ich spare eh nie bei einer CPU, meinen Q6600 hab ich jetzt seit mehreren Jahren und es gibt immernoch keine Spiele, die ihn an die Grenze bringen (@OC) - von GTA4 mal abgesehen, aber das ist ganz einfach schlecht programmiert und meine GPU ist auch recht betagt.

Woher weiß  man eigentlich, dass der Bulldozer den i7 übertrumpfen wird?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Weil alles andere sich jedweder Logik wiedersetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

killuah schrieb:


> Aber ich spare eh nie bei einer CPU, meinen Q6600 hab ich jetzt seit mehreren Jahren und es gibt immernoch keine Spiele, die ihn an die Grenze bringen (@OC) - von GTA4 mal abgesehen, aber das ist ganz einfach schlecht programmiert und meine GPU ist auch recht betagt.


 
GTA 4 ist wie Anno 1404 eh kein Maßstab, weil die CPU richtig ackern muss, wenn viel los ist. Dann klappt auch ein Core i7 weg.



killuah schrieb:


> Woher weiß man eigentlich, dass der Bulldozer den i7 übertrumpfen wird?


 
Das weiß keiner, aber viele AMD Fanboys scheinen das zu hoffen. 
Und ich denke auch, dass einige Intel Fans das ebenfalls hoffen, damit Intel die Preise anpassen muss.


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

killuah schrieb:


> Woher weiß  man eigentlich, dass der Bulldozer den i7 übertrumpfen wird?



Oder besser: "Woher weiß man eigentlich, dass der Bulldozer Sandy Bridge übertrumpfen wird?".


----------



## killuah (27. April 2010)

Eine alternative wäre es natürlich, auf AM4 zu warten (welches hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch kommt) und erstmal eine kleine 4Core CPU (mit Core Unlocking ) draufzuschnallen, dann sollte man keine Probleme haben, auf den Bulldoz0r zu upgraden. Grad mal was gegoogelt, hört sich ja vielversprechend an. 

Wann kommt eigentlich der nächste Intel Sockel  ?


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2010)

Schade. Für einen Moment habe ich gehofft, dass Bulldozer doch noch dieses Jahr kommt.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Hat niemand gesagt, ich sagte VIELLEICHT. Man kann aber auch sagen Sandy Bridge wird Bulldozer VIELLEICHT übertrumpfen.

@ killuah
Bulldozer kommt für AM3.
AM4 lässt mindestens noch 2 Jahre auf sich warten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

killuah schrieb:


> Eine alternative wäre es natürlich, auf AM4 zu warten (welches hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch kommt) und erstmal eine kleine 4Core CPU (mit Core Unlocking ) draufzuschnallen, dann sollte man keine Probleme haben, auf den Bulldoz0r zu upgraden. Grad mal was gegoogelt, hört sich ja vielversprechend an.


 
Was für ein AM4?



killuah schrieb:


> Wann kommt eigentlich der nächste Intel Sockel  ?


 
Im kommenden Jahr, mit Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2010)

Wie hier schon wieder die ersten über einen AM4 am besten noch AM4+ spekulieren!


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

Kann mir eigentlich sowieso egal sein, da ich auf den Sandy Bridge-Nachfolger warte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

AM4 wird erst mit DDR4 kommen, denn eher braucht AMD den neuen Sockel nicht.
Bei Intel gibts drei Sockel, die DDR3 tragen können.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Und dann gibts siche einen Sockel für Maintream und einen für Low End.
Und einen etxra Sockel für Atoms die dann auch Retail verkauft werden um den Leuten das Geld noch mehr aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Fehlt nur noch dass man den L3 Cache einzeln dazu kaufen muss.

@ Two Face

Wartest du nicht auf den Nachfolger des Nachfolgers des Nachfolgers des Nachfolgers von Sandy Bridge?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Mal sehen, wie der Sockel 1155 denn wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Und der Sockel 6745, und Sockel 3456, und Sockel 1999.


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

Intel's Sockel-Politik regt mich sowieso ein bisschen auf.
AMD regelt dass ganz kundenfreundlich, aber Intel muss seit den i7ern für jede kleinen Prozessorableger einen eigenen Sockel entwerfen.
Geht das nicht auch kompatibler?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Na ja, wenn Intel für Sandy Bridge zwei neue Sockel einführt, also Mainstream und High End, dann haben sie 5 Sockel, die DDR3 haben.
AMD nur einen. 

Und dann redet man noch von zukunftssicher.


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2010)

Tja, Intel definiert "zukunftssicher" halt mit Leistung und nicht mit Kompatiblität.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2010)

Intel definiert rein gar nichts. Intels einziger Gedanke ist: Geld.

Das solltet ihr vielleicht wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, Intel definiert "zukunftssicher" halt mit Leistung und nicht mit Kompatiblität.


 
Was nützt das aber, wenn jedes Mal für die Leistung alles neu gekauft werden muss anstatt nur dort nachrüsten zu können, wo Bedarf ist.


----------



## killuah (28. April 2010)

Das mit AM4 hab ich eben über Google gefunden, also wenn AM3 wirklich noch für ne ganze weile hält, werde ich vllt doch auf AMD umsteigen.


----------



## dyabel (29. April 2010)

wird der bulldozer mit dem 800er chipsatz laufen? oder kommt ein am3+ mit neuem chipsatz für den bulldozer? weiß man da schon was?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wird AMD schon einen neuen Chipsatz für den Bulldozer entwickeln. 
Ich denke, der Bulldozer muss die i7er auf jeden Fall in die Schranken weisen, denn davon wird auch sein Erfolg abhängen. Außerdem wäre es schon eine Schande, wenn AMD mit einer völlig neuen CPU-Generation nicht Intels aktuelle schlagen könnte. Wie er allerdings mit Intels Sany Bridge fertig wird ist nicht abzusehn. Aber Ich hoffe, dass beide gleich schnell sein werden, damit Intel auch mal wieder gezwungen sein wird, die Preise nach unten anzupassen.


----------



## FloH 31 (29. April 2010)

> Intels einziger Gedanke ist: Geld.


 Und wofür interessiert sich dann Amd, für das Allgemeinwohl? 
Naja Spaß beseite, ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was Bulldozer bringt und vor allem wie gut er sich gegen Intel schlägt. Nicht nur, dass Amd wesentlich preis_werter_ ist, irgendwie erscheint mir Amd - wie vielen anderen wahrscheinlich auch - einfach sympathischer.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. April 2010)

Intel ist aber nur auf Geld fixiert, Kundenzufriedenheit ist da praktisch gar nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## FloH 31 (29. April 2010)

Mir ist schon klar, was du meinst nur finde ich es ein wenig lustig, dass Amd teilweise auf einen manchmal schon fast heiligen Sockel (was für ein wortspiel! ) gehoben wird.
Aber irgendwie ist das doch schon ein wenig Verarschung - oder? Einen Sockel mit genau einem Pin weniger anzukündigen, am besten noch nicht abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Stricherstrich (30. April 2010)

Mhm...Ich hatte dann doch recht zu warten bei den Ganzen neuen Cpu´s UND Gpu´s die Nächstes Jahr bzw. gegen ende des Jahres kommen.


----------

